# Cat gate, diy



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We get so many people looking for a solution on gates, I thought I'd include what I did. This keeps my dogs out of the cats room, away from food, litterboxes, etc.
I added hinges, so it just swings out of the way! 
Maybe it will help inspire your ideas!
(Precious decided she'd help model! )


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Clever idea and decorative too!! Is that plastic lattice?? I need to do that at the bottom of stairs in my basement since we don't have door a door can mount to drywall - I need approx 8 ft to keep Lucky from jumping over. Thanks for idea!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a wonderful cat gate, 7cats2dogs! I actually think it's quite aesthetic, as far as cat gates go, as well. Hinges are a very practical consideration for anyone who needs to have a gate up long-term.

Precious is a lovely model.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Added info: Yes, it is the plastic lattice you can buy from almost any home improvement stores, it also can be found in brown color, white worked better for our home, we have 36in wide doorways, so I cut it to overhang on the outside door jam. We've been here now 5 yrs and I've yet to replace anything on it.
The lattice sheets are usually 4x8 ft, so up to you, how you want to size!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. I wish I were handy >.<

Precious is a perfect model!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

camskyw said:


> Clever idea and decorative too!! Is that plastic lattice?? I need to do that at the bottom of stairs in my basement since we don't have door a door can mount to drywall - I need approx 8 ft to keep Lucky from jumping over. Thanks for idea!


The home improvement will cut it to size for you if you ask!!


----------

